# Boy is 'cured' of type 1 diabetes through complimentary therapies



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2015)

Read with care! 

Despite current medical evidence, there are many who believe that type 1 diabetes can be managed effectively without insulin, using alternative therapies. We look at the claims, the science and the potential benefits of an integrative approach.

In 2008, The Incurables, a U.S reality television series about people who overcome series medical conditions, aired an episode about a boy called Zachary Swerdlow who suffers from type 1 diabetes.

Zachary’s parents, who prefer homeopathic solutions to Western medication, began investigating alternative treatments shortly after his diagnosis.

They consulted a natural pharmacist, Robert Kress, who believed that Zachary’s diabetes was caused by infections and parasites in the body, placing his internal organs under strain. Despite Kress's beliefs, it is important to note that the exact cause of type 1 diabetes is not yet fully understood.

http://www.health24.com/Medical/Dia...es-really-be-managed-without-insulin-20150218

Very dangerous for the TV programme to make such claims without full supporting evidence e.g. what his levels were actually like  I worry for the boy, if his parents thought like that, and they were supported by some bogus therapies. I wonder how he is these days, and how he is managing his diabetes?


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 18, 2015)

Not only was he "cured", but the therapies were free!  Or did they make one of the standard errors, and actually mean "complementary"?


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 18, 2015)

Crikey, fingers crossed chat Zac is still alive.  It's a shame because some alternative therapies might help management and silliness like this distracts people


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2015)

You want to get them in jail and him into care, but there again he'd suffer by that anyway.  

If he has had T1 - but of course I can't believe he has had T1 - not if he's been cured!


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 19, 2015)

If they took him away there'd be uproar about parental rights to define treatment, they can't win can they?

The chiropractor angle is interesting though, I read something about a study being done about nerve signal intensity being used to prolong the honeymoon period because it improves the general efficiency of the body and pancreas by making best use of the remaining cells.  Basically if you're at a half capacity but 50% efficiency then you only really have 25%, can't increase the capacity but it is possible to improve efficiency.  It was on an American blog where TI parents were getting quite excited.  The theory is you lose efficiency as you get older so stimulating the nerves in the spine can prevent the loss of efficiency.  This would mean less insulin is required to manage the condition.  Interesting.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 19, 2015)

Zachary is probably dead then.  Parents like these should be in jail - parental choice/consent for their children's treatment shouldn't extend to quack remedies (or religious nonsense) that put the child's life at risk.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 19, 2015)

Definitely time for a follow up to 2008 programme. Without knowing what has happened to Zachary, I prefer not to comment.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2015)

The original programme is available here (23mins):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UDaC30g_HQ


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2015)

It says at the end you just have to jump in a Salt Water Swimming pool !  I used to spend 3 days a week in the North Sea ?   Do these people just want to be on tv or something


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> It says at the end you just have to jump in a Salt Water Swimming pool !  I used to spend 3 days a week in the North Sea ?   Do these people just want to be on tv or something



It's absolute nonsense, isn't it? I doubt they would be allowed to show such a programme in the UK


----------

